# [SOLVED] Computer shut down; now freezes at BIOS screen



## Emil Svensson (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi!

After having been away from my computer for little over two weeks I came home late-ish the day before yesterday. Everything was perfectly normal; nothing behaving out of the ordinary.

Early the next day I was listening to a podcast in Winamp and sorting through some photos (nothing I haven't done a thousand times before) when the computer suddenly shut down, and then 
instantly powered up again. No freezing or "crash" per se, just powering down. In fact, it was exactly like when there's a second-long blackout, and your computer flicks off and then on again. 
But when it started up, it stopped at the BIOS screen and it won't go any further.

Some information that might be of use, including some stuff that shouldn't logically have anything to do with the problem:


It's an old HP Pavillion t865. 3 GHz, 512 MB RAM, Seagate Barracuda 160 GB, Windows XP Pro SP3 English (retail). I only use it to surf, write and play old games, and for that it's plenty fast. I can't remember it ever being unreliable in the past.
The computer had been lying on its side for the 2+ weeks. Not that it should matter.
I had saved some files on my flash memory. Again, nothing I hadn't done before. Some images, podcast, etc. No .exe-files, nothing from any shady websites.
It doesn't react to keystrokes on the BIOS screen (v 3.28: Esc=Boot Menu, F1=Satup, F10=System Recovery). The keyboard blinks when the computer starts up, so it's not dead. 
Even if it were, that doesn't explain freezing at the BIOS screen. It should just proceed if no keystrokes are registered.
I cleaned the case internally (particularly the processor fan was VERY dusty, to the point where I don't think much of the air from the fan reached the processor, if that could have anything to 
do with my problem) and checked that the SATA- and power was properly connected to the harddrive and motherboard.
I cleaned the case internally (particularly the processor fan was VERY dusty, to the point where I don't think much of the air from the fan reached the processor, if that could have anything to 
do with my problem) and checked that the SATA- and power was properly connected to the harddrive and motherboard.
I have a faint memory of not being able to restart with the front power button BEFORE cleaning it out, but now I can. Don't take my word for it because A. why would it do that? and B. it 
shouldn't have anything to do with my problem.
The harddrive is stil working/vibrating so it can't be completely dead.
I popped in a Windows XP-CD and rebooted to see if I could boot from it and format and/or reinstall XP. If it it boots from the CD, I thought to myself, that should happen before the BIOS 
screen so I would be able to bypass the frozen BIOS screen. No such luck. The computer ignores it and goes to BIOS anyway. The drive LED blinks for a bit so it "works", but that doesn't matter 
because it ignores it and goes to BIOS.
If there's anything more you'd like/need to know, just let me know. I'll be watching this thread like a hawk.

Thanks a lot in advance!

UPDATE: Finally some progress! Or maybe change, rather. I hard reset the BIOS (CLRTC jumper) and CMOS (CLPWD jumper) and removed the battery for about 15 minutes. No change.

Then I disconnected everything other than the monitor. Mouse, keyboard, harddrive and DVD drive. No change.

Then I tried removing one of the two 256 MB RAM modules and rebooted. Finally something new.

1. The first screen of all after removing the RAM module was packed with text and only showed up for a few seconds while I had my head in the case, so all I caught was something about hardware change, and loading some sort of special BIOS or loading the BIOS in a particular way. This screen hasn't appeared since. One-time thing.

2. The next screen is the regular hardware problem screen that lets me choose between Safe Mode, Normal, etc.

3. Regardless of which option I choose, the XP load screen appears next, but instead of the loading bar doing 3 full , it only moves for a second and then bam, next screen.

4. Which is the same old blue BIOS screen. The difference this time is that it responds to keystrokes which lets me access Setup, System Recovery and Boot Menu. That should be helpful. If I DON'T press anything it goes back to the Safe Mode, Normal, etc. again (point 2 above).


----------



## msf (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Computer shut down; now freezes at BIOS screen*

your processor might have shut down because it as running to hot.

And that may have corrupted your operating system which means a reinstallation is probably needed, check your ram first with memtest86 for instance.

Also check your hard drive.


----------



## Emil Svensson (Jul 26, 2011)

Reinstalling XP was one of my first ideas, but the computer doesn't even recognize the XP CD at this stage.

How would I know if the processor has given up the ghost?

*Ideas as to what the problem might be:*


Power supply died/burned out, possibly taking something with it in the process. (But if that were the case, the computer shouldn't start up at all?)
Processor shutting down due to being too hot (what with the dust and all).
Malfunctioning RAM module. See below.
Thunderstorm etc. Nope. The computer wasn't plugged in during my absence, and there was no thunderstorm when it shut down.
 *Suggestions I've tried so far:*


Hard reset via CMOS jumper, BIOS jumper, and motherboard battery. No difference.
Unplugged everything not needed to see the screen (harddrive, DVD, mouse, keyboard). No difference.
This "worked": Removed 1 of the 2 RAM modules. This makes a difference from 2x256 MB: Instead of the frozen BIOS screen I get the hardware configuration problem screen with "Safe Mode" etc. Then, a fraction of a second on the XP load screen. Then on to the blue BIOS screen, with the important difference that it reacts to keystrokes, which lets me edit BIOS. This could be useful. When I put the second module back in, the original problem is back.
*Suggestions I haven't tried yet (mine or others):*


After hard resetting motherboard with the 2 jumpers and/or battery, try entering BIOS and choose "Load Optimized Defaults" or "Load Defaults" and then save changes. This doesn't work when having reset with 2x256 MB modules, because I can't enter BIOS. It's frozen. It might work with 1x256 MB though.
Try booting with XP CD with only 1x256 MB module.
Cleaning all the motherboard slots, RAM slots, etc.
Testing RAM module 1 in slot 1, module 2 in slot 1, etc. To see if it's one of the modules or slots that are malfunctioning and causing the freezing.

Narrowed down the problem significantly, I reckon.

Switching around the RAM modules I figured out that I got different effects depending on their placement.
The motherboard is an ASUS PTGD1-LA (Puffer2); you'll see it at the end of my post. Originally, the RAM modules were placed in the slots I marked 1 and 2 respectively.
To simplify I'll call the module originally in slot 1 for module 1 and the one originally in slot 2 for module 2.


Both modules connected (original configuration) = frozen BIOS screen. The original problem.
Module 1 in slot 1 = hardware configuration error screen ("Safe Mode" + other options) -> about 1 sec. of XP load screen -> automatic reboot.
Module 1 in slot 2 = see above.
Module 2 in slot 1 = XP booted successfully!
Module 2 in slot 2 = see above.
So the logical conclusion would be that module 1 is wonky somehow, module 2 is working fine, and both slots are also OK. No problem with them.

Is there any way to get around the problem with module 1, or should I just bite the bullet and buy another one?


----------



## msf (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Computer shut down; now freezes at BIOS screen*

if the ram is faulty buy a new 2GB module, 256 is ridiculously small nowadays, and the prices have come way down this last year anyway


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Computer shut down; now freezes at BIOS screen*

Hello Emil Svensson and welcome to TSF,

It does, certainly, sound like DIMM 1 failed. 

According to HP, the t865 takes DDR2 memory... The board schematic you posted supports DDR.

Can you link me to the model specification page for your computer?


----------



## Emil Svensson (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Computer shut down; now freezes at BIOS screen*

My motherboard is an ASUS PTGD-LA, not a PTGD1-LA. Here are a few specifications: ASUS PTGD-LA Motherboard Details and Product Specifications - Epinions.com

And going by the part number on the modules (KR M378T3253FG0-CCC) and page 10 of this PDF: http://www.samsung.com/global/busin...port/brochures/downloads/hdd/psg_all_8_04.pdf
I'd say they're Samsung 256 MB DDR2 PC2-3200 400 MHz. Do you interpret it the same way?

Ps. Do you know if Samsung has lifetime warranties on their modules?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Computer shut down; now freezes at BIOS screen*

That is the case. DDR2 it is!

According to HP, your computer's maximum memory capacity is 4GB (4x1GB). 

My suggestion is to replace (both) the 256MB DIMMs. The memory is dual-channel, so you need to replace them as a matched set.

Newegg.com - G.SKILL 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 533 (PC2 4200) Dual Channel Kit System Memory Model F2-4200PHU2-2GBNT




Emil Svensson said:


> Ps. Do you know if Samsung has lifetime warranties on their modules?


I am not sure about Samsung retail, but the DIMMs in your computer are OEM. Any warranty would be handled by HP.


----------



## Emil Svensson (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Computer shut down; now freezes at BIOS screen*

I just wanted to say thanks to everyone who chimed in with their advice!
As I mentioned, one of the two RAM modules is shot, so I'll just buy some more.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Glad we helped you get it sorted! Good luck!


----------

